# summer project 100 bucks



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok guys i will be posting all summer with this one. Got this broncoII for a 100 bucks. Well the weather hit 60 plus so i started working on this one.
1st this b2 has been sitting for years so rust has locked up the break system so everything from the master back was replaced took 5 trips to parts stores but got all the things for that so before i took pics did the whole break system so we could move it around at dads shop.
2nd It was sitting under trees and had sap all over it so some simple green and a pressure wash was in order but first it needed some sand blasting done just to knock off some big chunks of rust.
3rd going to pull motor and rebuild it so this is jst the first few days of work but got plows for it and salter but got to get into the summit and jegs cats for special parts so hang on for the rest :waving: :waving:


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm looking forward to this. I sincerely believe that a well built truck is much better than anything that you can buy on the market now. Good luck and don't forget the pictures!


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

is this your third bronco?

i just bot a new dually for my summer project


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

yep this is the 3rd b2 they are tanks.Just got off the phone with motor guy and getting things worked out with that.I was to rain today and i was going to take a break BUT... Son called and he will be home for the weekend and would like to drive the jeep (topless) so i was working on it froze e-break cable and dead batt and broke starter while doing that but thats how it goes,,,,,,


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

Your two b2's look great, this will be a busy topic to follow as you rebuild this Bronco. I look forward to many pics as the project goes along.
Great work !!!!!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

fernalddude said:


> yep this is the 3rd b2 they are tanks.Just got off the phone with motor guy and getting things worked out with that.I was to rain today and i was going to take a break BUT... Son called and he will be home for the weekend and would like to drive the jeep (topless) so i was working on it froze e-break cable and dead batt and broke starter while doing that but thats how it goes,,,,,,


i got a bronco you can buy its a ranger xlt 1978. put 4'000 into the motor hi performance but it has been sitting for two yrs now talk about a tank on dry pavment it spins all for tires with mudders


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

yep the other b2s are going thru the same thing but just some minor fixs paint and blasting all that work last summer paid off big time so iam happy for that i could be done with those in just a few days but i still got a few days left on contracts so i cant break them down just yet so i will keep the pics comming...no snow to much time on my hands..........


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*time to gut it*

Ok said i was going to take some days off but so much for that.The weather was good so we started to strip out the inside of the b2 and do some metal prep on the stuff we blasted.The floor is not to bad so after we gutted it out we started knocking the rust out of the rear and prepped the mounting frame for the rear bumper. The rear fenders are not bad either the blaster cleaned up the rust good for the first round of blasting so applied rust converter on the to stop any further rusting. So we will see what the weekend brings got to get it ready for the motor guy to take on monday.Its beer thirty now so iam going to have a few and surf for a few see ya guys...


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*topless*

well got home after the b2 work and took top off cj7 for the good weather and some weekend running around purplebou :redbounce


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

fernalddude:
If you need to replace the E-brake cable's buy OEM they last and work much better.
Still have the 6 foot standard Myer setup (western cable control pump) for a Bronco II.
You keep the pictures up and I may have to buy another Bronco II
for my oldest son who's 14 1/2 and ready to learn to plow.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes mick i think he needs one. You know how tuff they are. Dad and myself are having a great time working on this on he is in his mid 70's but works harder than i do it keeps him out of moms hair (LOL) so will see what happens today. :waving: Hey vip what did you do to that motor?


----------



## sno king (Feb 12, 2005)

*sore knees*

ITs a manual!!!!!! sore knees make sure u fully dump the clutch before moving anything heacy or wet!! Are your other ones manuals and what year is it a got a little 2wd ranger w/good interior and a 2.3 V6 im in your area if ur interested easy convert to 4X4


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*weekend work*

Ok was off for a little bit this weekend playing army with son and cookin for 40 troops then they took me out for a few drinks after nite training. But the motor guy stop bye today and took the b2 for the engine rebuild so we moved over to plow rebuilding. got the first plow broke down and looking at other plow for some sand blasting and new paint should only take a few days for this part but got to wait for the rain to quit so have fun guys. :waving: :waving:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*back to work*

Ok guys got called back to work grrrrrrrrr. was going to take off the summer but the money was there so i went back so the project might be slowed down but will be on track. The new picks are for the mounting of the wings on a two meter board and the old plow is at the fab shop to get reskinded. in the pic you can see that the wing mount was just a temp job so i had a idea how well the wings would work on my plows. The fab shop is going to refab the moldboard with 10 gauge and solid 2x2 angle on the top for more support but he has to plasma cut off the old skin so i can blast the back side of the frame and coat it before we install the new one


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*7-12's*

ok guys the project is still going on but i have been working 7-12 for a month but i got this weekend off so iam going to get some work done on the b2 and i got to move some storage bins cuz some prop owners dont like them on there prop(jerks) and i got to change the shop where iam going to do the engine swap the first guys works with me and we just dont have the time now so i hope to get this done by sat.so hang on for some update pics......


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*still working*

Hey all been busy with work vacation and trucks but got a few pics of one of the nw b2's came out good with the paint but got to get the plows and elect hooked up got al the spreaders ready to go and worked all day to get this one ready for the road . Still got some touch up paint on this one but its ready to go if needed ........ :waving: :waving: OH the last pic is from vacation but its not cold but wet (lol)


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok just one more


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

better pic


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I seen an ad for an 86 Bronco II "needs brakes, in good shape"
I know all about the brakes, my 84 sitting in the drive is on it's 3rd set.
(I have owned it for 15 years)
I called, the truck was gone before lunch time!
If you ever have any questions about Bronco II's don't hesitate to send me a message, I have done alot of repairs to mine.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey mick how things going in your part. called weld guy and old plow ready for new skin and should have it back next week all beefed up and ready for paint and wings. iam going to finish the plows before i get back to b2-3 but b2-4 is at shop for oil pump so should hear next week if its ready for body work. got no finger tips left from al the sanding but its worth it :waving:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*plow rebuild*

ok guys got some pics of before and after this plow was in bad shape when i got it but looks brand new now 4 coats of paint and 2 clear all new parts with wings and stickers this one is ready to goooo..... just need the mount carton and frame for b2-4 and this one is all done lots of work but they look new again New liner new fittings rebuilt rams and Teflon washers under all pivot points.......


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*new look*

paint and wings


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok from rear


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

and front with paint


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*been busy*

hey guys been busy with many things but just was going to post some new pics of the number 3 truck and some new parts just sent UPS and new motor for rig 4 so hope everyone is good and let it snow soon............


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

NNNNNNICE!! Good work!!!!

I wish I could find a project like that around this area!!!


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks great. Where you diving by the way??


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Bet you have more then $100 in it now.
Looks good, you put the 2.9 back in ? The A4LD Tran's?
It's a great engine good and strong for it's size.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*for a fist full of dollars*

yea got a few more bucks in the new ones but look great .....


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*need more time*

hey guys just keeping all informed about the rebuild got the b2-4 back from engine rebuild running great b2-3 has mounts and getting ready to do the electric stuff plus am in the middle of the monster make over on the jeep 6 inch lift w/ dana 410 monster 33 micky's all new drive train plus 4.0 stroker gez am tired of working in the shop but thats the way it goes LOL........ payup payup :waving: :waving:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

OK got the jeep thing almost done taking it over to the front end shop to check how close i got it and b2-4 is primed and ready to sand GRRRRR hate that part think i will shoot it in a few days. Also found another plow on e-bay for $325. 7' poly plow off a f-150 (rust bucket). 2 days of sand blasting and paint, but got to fab up some mounts and cut down on some weight about 500lbs little too much for the b2.No wings for this one but thinking about fabing scoop ends for it time will tell after work today going to clean my shop and put some order back in the place have not seen it empty in weeks so will post some pics of the progress this week.......


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*painting all done*

Ok guys my work is done all the fleet is painted and plows are done guess this summer went by to fast. Just some final fit work to do and some wires to hook up hope everyone is as far as i am on your trucks and plows. Again all this work pays off in the end so if you have not started on your equipment its time to get started snow is on its way soon. in a week or so i will post so pics of all the rigs till then    :waving:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*one more*

Just one large size


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats some pretty tight painting. Looks excellent.


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

That is great work!
Where do you find the time to do all this?
I would love to do something like that , if I knew how to. And even if I did, there would be no time to do it.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*work now sleep when?????*

Well as for finding the time i only work 3 days a week at my real job but work harder on my stuff when iam off soon the cold weather will be here and i will just be sitting back waiting for the snow and watching others trying to get there rigs solid for the season. Got the calls last night from the company's i work for and they were just checking in with me and i told them that iam still working on my rigs all summer long (got points for that) the best thing about that they know my equipment does not breakdown. Iam the backup for many of there subs and there rigs, so for my little trucks that can push 18 inches or more of snow and salt anything iam very happy and proud of all the work that we do but sometimes i might go a little overboard on my stuff but it pays good payup payup . The best part is when we pass my competition and they are stuck and need my help or i just stop in the truck equipment company and see all the bigger guys trying to get there stuff worked on and just walk pass them and have a seat behind the parts counter or service bay and just shoot the **** with my friends and they are in a panic because they were not ready (priceless)


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*17 days*

well my last post said i had days off well i just finished up 17 day's in a row too much but did get some fab work and some testing of equipment over with so this week i should be done with most of the small stuff wires and pumps so hope to post some pics this week.....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you add a bigger alternator to the Bronco II's ? Mine had a 60 amp and I was always walking the edge on reserve.
I then went to a 100 Ampere and a 900cca battery.
I even ran a single tractor headlight mounted on a piece of angle between the headlights for a while. Worked great for low speed condo work.
I just sold my old Bronco II, it had no brake lines or cooling lines on the trans.
The guy had it in service in 24 hrs.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey mick sorry to hear about the b2 but I bet the wife is happy... So what did you buy to replace it ? On the trucks i run 2 batts with high output alts. Just got done wiring #3. What a pain iam just to picky for my own good but i wont have any probs with the electrical stuff. Had to rebuild the console for all the controls but it came out great. All the controls are configured for one hand use plow up/down right /left salter/headlites/reverse work lites/amber lite. Everything is in wire loom plus heat shrink all connections so its time to wire #4 and be done with this project and sit back and wait for snow ...:waving:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

OK was just bored again so did some movies of the summer site is 
http://media.putfile.com/vacation-05-maya-beasc 
NEED SNOW......Or A Vacation.....
http://media.putfile.com/Lt-Flint


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow cool videos. You must have alot of time on your hands to make a presentation like that.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

When i get some more footage going to make winter vid Plows in action kind of thing thinking ice ice baby for the music Vids on bottom of page 2


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would like to get another Bronco II. I keep seeing nice ones on the buy here pay here lots.


----------

